# Radeon 9800 Pro Ultimate Edition Incl Opt 1



## Tschernonoll (Jan 31, 2005)

hi guys
I have a ati radeon 9800 pro ultimate with 128 mb ram and the extra fan from zalman from sapphire i run the max core test and at 428.63 it stops to increase. But i din't make any errors
so can u help me or explain me why it doesnt increase???


----------



## mr.brikau (Feb 2, 2005)

my 9600pro could go up to 482.70/335.55


----------

